# LER - Leaf Resources



## System (4 September 2014)

On September 4th, 2014, Leaf Energy Limited changed its name to Leaf Resources Ltd.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2020)

LER in September 4th, 2014 changed it's name to Leaf Resources Ltd. 

Since then it has been busy and of late has had many Announcements to the ASX.

Since January this year it has had 19 Announcements. 

It is in to Green  Energy in Malaysia in partnership with a Dutch Company in Delft. 

Unlike many this is enough for me. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 May 2020)

My sort of company, not.  (Loan Notes, share issues aplenty)






Turning over a new leaf:
_Leaf Resource’s proprietary *Glycell*TM biorefinery process breaks down waste plant biomass using crude glycerol & produces cellulosic sugars. Lignin & refined glycerol are produced as co-products. Leaf has restructured to a low cost business model to focus on: 
• Licence fees generated from the exploitation of its proprietary Glycell™ intellectual property; & 
• Royalty fees attaching to a share of the gross sale proceeds generated through the combination of its Glycell™ technology with various manufacturing & production processes.

 The world wants renewable chemicals, evidenced by major chemical companies moving toward a sustainable green economy. Leaf’s primary focus is on biorefinery projects in Queensland & Malaysia and enhanced by our partnership with Gevo Inc, a renewable chemical and advanced biofuels company_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 May 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> My sort of company, not.  (Loan Notes, share issues aplenty)
> View attachment 103580
> 
> 
> ...



I did tell ASF that someone is interfering with the flights on my dart.

It is my pick in the June Competition. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2020)

In spite of some negativity from @Dona Ferentes , which I must admit I share, LER has awakened and is now heading north on the June competition rankings. 

I am happy to receive any information on this ASX listed company which is doing it's bit for the Green energy crisis. 

Once I saw the word biomass, my eyes glazed over. 

gg


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (10 June 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> In spite of some negativity from @Dona Ferentes , which I must admit I share, LER has awakened and is now heading north on the June competition rankings.
> 
> I am happy to receive any information on this ASX listed company which is doing it's bit for the Green energy crisis.
> 
> ...




Mate; I would be happy to just go around and collect all the green waste bins in Sydney and then get all the waste sewage directed to my plant; so that I can mix it together and produce methane via anaerobic digestion.

So I get paid to take the green waste, I get paid to take the sewage, and I get paid to sell the gas!


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

I


Garpal Gumnut said:


> In spite of some negativity from @Dona Ferentes , which I must admit I share, LER has awakened and is now heading north on the June competition rankings.
> 
> I am happy to receive any information on this ASX listed company which is doing it's bit for the Green energy crisis.
> 
> ...



I just sent them an email that if they announce the plan to do as I say; I will buy the stock!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

Six month hiatus.  .... and back on script


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

And moving along


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 January 2021)

it seems they have developed the model further, with the EQ acquisition and capital raise in Dec

REPLACING PETROLEUM BASED CHEMICALS IN THE SUPPLY CHAIN


> Pine chemicals are a group of naturally occurring renewable compounds derived from various pine tree species. These chemicals are extracted through the distillation of oleoresin or carbonization of wood. A significant part of refined pine chemical products are produced from pine stumps, gum, logs, and sulphate mash. The pine chemical products are typically used as intermediate chemicals by a variety of manufacturing industries for the production of many downstream products.




*Both companies * 

_Focus on sustainable & renewable  products produced from woody biomass_
_Possess valuable proprietary organic solvent extraction technologies_
 *The combined group                                          *

_Enhances the extraction value from softwood biomass                                 _
_Secures near-term cash earnings while providing long term growth opportunities from the Glycell technology                                          _
_Has combined technologies to create a strong position to address large and growing global markets for pine chemicals and renewable industrial chemicals_
_Allows EQ technology to enable LER to apply Glycell technology to pine and softwoods, not previously possible,  being the largest plantations for woody biomass in the world_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> it seems they have developed the model further, with the EQ acquisition and capital raise in Dec.



And another Capital Raising 

As mentioned in the AFR:


> _Green chemistry innovator Leaf Resources is tapping investors for another $6 million to expand its rosin and terpenes production to 16,000 tonnes per annum, following its *first purchase order *from the Yasuhara Chemical Company.
> 
> The company has appointed Sequoia Corporate Finance to manage the one-tranche placement...  at 10¢ per share – a 9.1 per cent discount _.




Leaf utilises its patented organic solvent production process to extract sustainable and clean pine chemicals from resinous pine logs and stumps at significantly lower cost than existing global supply, without the chemical additives traditionally used.

Rosin and its chemical derivatives are mainly used to make things like soaps, varnishes, sealing wax, printer inks, driers, adhesives, soldering fluxes and gloss oils for paints


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2021)

Trading Halt, and now, LER has put trading in Suspension, pending the release of an announcement regarding the outcome of investigations into the explosion at its Apple Tree Creek Pine Chemical Plant.  



> _The explosion ... occurred at the Company’s Apple Tree Creek Pine Chemical Plant on Friday night (12 November).  The explosion occurred at approximately 9.45pm and five personnel were on site at the time of the incident. _





> _The explosion resulted in injuries, with one contractor taken to the Bundaberg Hospital with serious facial injuries and burns while another employee was treated for minor injuries. During the weekend, the contractor was transferred to a Brisbane hospital for surgery where he remains in a serious but stable condition._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

an a painful way out.


1. On 17 November 2021, a voluntary suspension was granted to allow the Company to confirm the circumstances and status regarding an incident at the Company’s Apple Tree Creek Pine Chemical Plant.
 2. On 01 December 2021, the Company confirmed access to the site had been granted by WorkSafe Queensland, having completed their initial investigations.   
3. Leaf continues to work with WorkSafe Queensland health and safety officers. The Company has provided all data requests to WorkSafe and awaits its assessment. 
4. The Company has received confirmation from its insurance agent that it is indemnified by the insurers to replace damaged equipment. The Company has received progress payments of $1.4m of an expected total payout of $4.6m. The balance is expected to be received in instalments as the Company progresses in replacing the equipment.  
5. The Company has paid NZ$2,587,000 (including 15% GST) for the solvent extraction equipment and work has began dismantling the plant in NZ while the Apple Tree Creek site is being readied for the installation of the replacement equipment. 
6. On 13 May 2022, the Company announced it had secured short-term financing via the issuance of A$1,510,000 secured convertible notes and A$500,000 expansion of the Facility Agreement with Altor Capital, enabling it to acquire key equipment required to restore its plant, being a fit-for-purpose solvent extractor with capacity to produce 16,000 tonnes per annum of Leaf’s natural pine chemical products, which is a doubling of the damaged plant’s capacity.  
7. The Company .. has received firm commitments from unrelated sophisticated and professional investors to raise a further $5.1 million through the issue of 170.0 million fully paid ordinary shares in the Company at $0.03 per Share. For every two Shares subscribed for in the Placement, participants in the Placement will receive, subject to shareholder approval, one free-attaching option to acquire a Share will be issued with an exercise price of $0.045 each and expiring on 31 August 2023. The Placement was made at a *discount of approximately 62%* to the last traded price of Shares and a 61.67% discount to the 15-day VWAP of Shares.... Funds raised under the Placement are proposed to be allocated towards the Apple Tree Creek Plant rebuild, general working capital and costs of the offer. 
8. As previously announced, the Company completed a convertible note issue in May 2022 pursuant to which $1.51 million was raised by the Company. The Company has agreed that noteholders will convert their convertible notes to Shares at $0.027 upon completion of the Placement, will receive, subject to shareholder approval, one free-attaching Option for every two Shares issued under the conversion, on the same terms as the Options issued under the Placement (“Note Issue”). No related parties participated in the convertible note raising.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 December 2022)

Leaf is still singing from the same songsheet, but news that a definitive move to NZ, to Rotorua, and build their plant there, seems have moved some to think there's a viable business. Somewhere.


> Following the acquisition of Essential Queensland Pty Ltd in December 2020, Leaf Resources is embarking on the biggest step-change the pine chemicals industry has experienced since the 1950’s. It has
> developed a world-first, proprietary process for extracting pine chemicals in a sustainable and scalable way.





> Leaf applies the patented natural organic solvent production process to extract sustainable and clean pine chemicals from resinous pine logs and stumps at significantly lower cost than existing global supply, without the chemical additives traditionally used.





> Leaf and EQ technologies enable the replacement of petroleum-based chemicals and plastics as society moves towards the bio economy.


----------

